# Es passiert nichts



## Goech (21. Feb 2014)

Hallo liebe Community,


ich habe nach einem Tutorial probiert eine Stoppuhr zu erstellen,


ich habe es dann Exportiert und wenn ich es dann ausführe passiert nichts...



hier der Quellcode



```
package stoppuhrpackage;


import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;

@SuppressWarnings("serial")
public class StoppUhr extends Frame {

  private Button start;
  private Button stop;
  private Label ausgabe;
  private boolean running = false;

  public StoppUhr(){
    super("Hallo");
    setLayout(null);
    setTitle("Stoppuhr");
    setResizable(false);
    start = new Button("Start");
    stop = new Button("Stop");
    ausgabe = new Label();

    start.setBounds(100,100,100,50);
    stop.setBounds(220, 100, 100, 50);
    ausgabe.setBounds(130, 175, 250, 50);

    add(start);
    add(stop);
    add(ausgabe);
    ausgabe.setFont(new Font(Font.SERIF,Font.PLAIN, 35));

    start.addActionListener(new ButtonListenerStart());
    stop.addActionListener(new ButtonListenerStop());

    addWindowListener(new WindowLauscher());

  }

  class ButtonListenerStart implements ActionListener{
    public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e){
      if(!running){
        running = true;
        UhrzeitThread uhr = new UhrzeitThread();
        uhr.start();
      }
    }
  }

  class ButtonListenerStop implements ActionListener{
    public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e){
      running = false;
    }
  }

  class WindowLauscher extends WindowAdapter{
    public void windowClosing(WindowEvent e){
      running = false;
      System.exit(0);
    }
  }

  class UhrzeitThread extends Thread{
    private int HS = 0;
    private int sek = 0;
    private int min = 0;
    private int h = 0;

    public void run(){
      while(running){
        try{Thread.sleep(9);}catch(Exception e){}
        if(HS <= 99){
          HS++;
        } else  {
          HS = 0;
          if(sek <= 59){
            sek++;
          }else {
            sek = 0;
            if(min <= 59){
              min++;
            } else {
              min = 0;
              h++;
            }
          }
        }
        ausgabe.setText(h + " : " + min + " : " + sek + " : " + HS);
      }
    }
  }

  public static void main(String[] args) {
    StoppUhr uhr = new StoppUhr();
    uhr.setBounds(0, 0, 500, 300);
    uhr.setVisible(true);
  }
}
```



Dank im Voraus


Goech


----------



## turtle (21. Feb 2014)

Funzt bei mir


----------



## Gucky (21. Feb 2014)

In deiner IDE funktioniert es aber nicht, wenn du es exportierst? Welche IDE benutzt du denn?


----------



## Goech (21. Feb 2014)

ehn ich glaube die "Java EE IDE"

hoffe das ist es  



Goech


----------



## Gucky (21. Feb 2014)

Meinst du eclipse?


----------



## Goech (22. Feb 2014)

Gucky hat gesagt.:


> Meinst du eclipse?



ja ich benutze Eclipse...

hab mir auch überlegt NetBeans zu holen villeicht einfacher aufgebaut...


Eric Goerens


----------



## Gucky (22. Feb 2014)

Eclipse ist super.
Poste mal bitte, was du machst, um dein Programm zu exportieren.


----------



## JavaMeister (22. Feb 2014)

Erstelle eine start.bat Datei.

schreibe dort rein

java -jar <deine Jar>
pause

und führe dann die bat Datei aus.

Schreibe uns, welche Exception kommt.


----------



## Goech (22. Feb 2014)

ok hab dies gemacht 


Ich zitiere: 
"kein Hauptmanifestattribut, in Datei.jar"



Eric


----------



## JavaMeister (22. Feb 2014)

jo. 

erstelle eins.


----------



## Goech (22. Feb 2014)

JavaMeister hat gesagt.:


> jo.
> 
> erstelle eins.



was denn ? 

ein Hauptmanifestattribut ?


----------



## Gucky (23. Feb 2014)

Ich frage mich grade, was du für einen Kompiler hast, dass der dieses Hauptmanifestattribut nicht erstellt hat. Hast du auf create Runnable JAR geklickt?


----------



## Goech (23. Feb 2014)

Gucky hat gesagt.:


> Ich frage mich grade, was du für einen Kompiler hast, dass der dieses Hauptmanifestattribut nicht erstellt hat. Hast du auf create Runnable JAR geklickt?



Hier ist mein Compiler ->

http://imageshack.com/a/img203/6320/ev2b.png


----------



## JavaMeister (23. Feb 2014)

Benutze export runnable jar.

Und das ist kein compiler ;D


----------



## Gucky (24. Feb 2014)

Bevor dieses Fenster aufgeht müsste ein Fenster aufgehen, in dem mindestens ein Baum ist. Dort müsste ein Eintrag namens "Java" sein. Öffne diesen und klicke auf create runnable jar doppelt. Dann müsste dein Fenster noch mal aufgehen und dann mach einfach weiter, wie bisher.

PS: Das, was du gepostet hast ist kein Compiler sondern ein Front End für diesen. Der Compiler ist, meines Wissens nach, nicht einmal ein Konsolenprogramm. Er wird aufgerufen, macht etwas und geht wieder zu. Nur um das zu vereinfachen gibt es diese Front Ends.


----------



## JavaMeister (24. Feb 2014)

> PS: Das, was du gepostet hast ist kein Compiler sondern ein Front End für diesen. Der Compiler ist, meines Wissens nach, nicht einmal ein Konsolenprogramm. Er wird aufgerufen, macht etwas und geht wieder zu. Nur um das zu vereinfachen gibt es diese Front Ends.



???

Sorry, aber das ist ja wohl total falsch. Türlich ist der Compiler ein Programm. Es gibt Consolenbasierte und interactive.

Das was du da schreibst ergibt keinen Sinn.


----------



## Gucky (24. Feb 2014)

Ich habe auch nur gesagt, dass er nicht einmal ein KONSOLENprogramm ist. Natürlich gibt es Programme, die weder auf der Konsole laufen, noch in einem Fenster. Oder hast du es schon mal gesehen, dass ein Treiber die Konsole geöffnet hat? Ich nicht.

Außerdem: Was gibt es noch für Dinge auf einem Rechner, die aufgehen können, etwas machen können und zu gehen können?


----------



## JavaMeister (24. Feb 2014)

Heeeeee??

1. Das was er gepostet hat, hat nix mit dem compiler zuntun.

2. Javac istnein consolen programm man kann es aber non interactive nutzen.

was du jetzt hier postest kann kein mensch verstehen. einfach zusammenhangslos. und zudem off topic.


----------



## Gucky (24. Feb 2014)

Er hat ein Foto gepostet, von dem er meinte, es sei der Compiler. Ich habe ihn korrigiert aber mein Wissen über die Laufumgebung des Compilers als nicht vertrauenswürdig gekennzeichnet.

Ist jetzt aber auch egal. Ich denke, der TO hat es verstanden.


----------



## Goech (24. Feb 2014)

zerstreitet euch jetzt nicht 


Ich habe es jetzt gefunden, ich hatte einen Kürzel immer benutzt um es zu exporten als JAR Doc.

Mehr oder weniger habe ich wieder ein Problem -> http://imageshack.com/a/img32/4659/elum.png

irgendwie kann ich nichts auswählen bei "Launch  confiiguration"

Ich habe mit Bukkit Api Plugins immer programmiert. Die Stoppuhr.jar habe ich genau so angefangen wie ddie Plugins mit dem Java Projekt -> package -> class. 

Hoffe das ist so richtig, wenn nicht dann ist es klar warum bei Launch configuration nichts steht.



Eric


----------

